# Skittles



## Proudmomoftwins (Feb 16, 2016)

So we brought home our new feathered friend on Saturday. Skittles is about three months old, not sure of the sex though. Skittles hasn't settled in to it's new home yet... it's barely eating any thing but is drinking water. Being so young yet, it's not steady on it's feet and falls off the perches even though they are small enough for Skittles. Skittles is a very sweet bird, very friendly and quiet. I wish Skittles would eat and explore the cage more.


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello and Welcome from me and Chicken!

To start with, for your bird you got to get some important basics down. 

First of all those perches are way way way too small for your bird. That is why it is having a hard time staying on a perch. You need perches where the birds feet don't wrap around the full way like those do. That is more parakeet size perches.
So go to you pet store and buy at least 3 or more long perches that fit a actual Cockatiel's feet. You can really ruin the bird's life by having those small of perches. 

Second don't touch your Cockatiels back! I know it may be tempting but they really hate it. Rather try giving it scritches on the neck and head, they LOVE that! 

So in summary Get bigger perches (not too big where the feet are flat)-Those perches will even give it health probelms being that small. 

(having one small perch of that size is fine, but it needs to be able to go on a normal perch)

Second, is DON'T touch your birds back! You have a very tame bird to tolerate so far being touched on the back. I won't get in detail why not to, but just listen and don't 

Don't overwhelm it either, be slow calm, gentle and make sure you have gained trust. Keep everyone informed of your problems, concerns, and progress!

Hope this helps!!!

Love from me and Chicken
~Skye


----------



## Proudmomoftwins (Feb 16, 2016)

*perches*

Ok, so I just changed the perch back to the one that came with the cage... there are two of these perches, one on top of cage and one inside the cage. Plus I've added other perches, one a braided rope perch, one a tree branch perch, two different size perches for Skittle's nails. All the perches are of different sizes, the bigger perches like in this picture he has a hard time with and he has a hard time with the braided rope perch. The cockatiel I used to have LOVED the braided rope type perch.


----------



## Proudmomoftwins (Feb 16, 2016)

*the bigger perch*

This is the picture of the bigger perch.


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh what a great job!!! That is absolutely perfect! You will be a terrific owner! Now you got really the basics, and questions or concerns about your sweet tiel?

I can't tell gender because it is a Pied like my girl. With them you can tell by how vocal it is. If it is loud, makes regular chirps, tries to sing, than it is a boy. But is quiet, not much chirps and no attempts to sing, it is most likely a girl. My girl layed eggs and that would confirm it, haha.

How old is you precious baby?

~Skye


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Its pretty common for them to not eat much when settling into their new home. Try some millet and that will usually get them eating. I know mine loved scrambled egg at first, no salt though. I usually nuke it. Soft foods like corn and peas, sprouts etc. are good first foods. Its also pretty normal for them to be clumsy at first, even with all the sizes of branches and perches, but don't worry, he/she will grow into the perches, and will get less and less clumsy as time goes on. Grapevine perches are also great for their feet, because their size varies and they love that. What I did was put a thick terry cloth bathmat under his papers on the bottom of the cage, and it helped break his falls. Mine not only had a terrible wing clip when I got him and all the falls broke his tail feathers off, so he was a duck butt to top it off. Oh and the not petting him on the back is because it can cause them to get hormonal especially if they are hens, as to them it feels like a cock mounting them. That occurs later though, as yours is quite young. 
He/she is beautiful ! Love the name too! Sorry for the long post.


----------

